# Review: Canon EOS 750D & EOS 760D via DXOMark



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 16, 2015)

```
DXOMark has completed their reviews of the sensors in the EOS Rebel 750D and EOS Rebel 760D and found them to be nearly identical.</p>
<p>In regards to the <a href="http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-750D-Rebel-T6i-sensor-review-First-Canon-APS-C-format-camera-to-offer-12-stop-dynamic-range" target="_blank">EOS 750D</a> (T6i)</p>
<blockquote><p>As an entry-level model the Canon EOS 750D (T6i) makes some compromises in layout and controls — for example, there’s no top plate LCD as found on the EOS 760D(T6s), but sensor performance is on par with the camera maker’s mid- and high-end models, the EOS 70D and the recently-introduced EOS 7D Mk II. While it’s true that the Canon sensors are behind the very best APS-C models in terms of low ISO performance (particularly noticeable when comparing dynamic range), the company is making some noteworthy advances.</p></blockquote>
<p>In regards to the <a href="http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-760D-Rebel-T6s-sensor-review-On-par-with-Canon-s-high-end-APS-C-models" target="_blank">EOS 760D</a> (T6s)</p>
<blockquote><p>While it’s not our place to discuss why Canon should choose to introduce two models that vary mostly by their controls (although the 760D’s tracking AF capability in live view is likely a worthwhile feature), the sensor performance for the EOS 760D is intriguing. Canon has made significant advances over the previous generation sensor, particularly with regard to low ISO noise levels and improved dynamic range. While sensor performance is still behind the very best APS-C models, Canon appears to be taking up the challenge set by Sony, and while it’s still got some way to go, that has to be good news for the consumer.</p></blockquote>
```


----------



## JMKE (Jul 16, 2015)

Which means basically that the EOS M3 performs the same as well i guess.


----------



## cerealito (Jul 16, 2015)

Damn it! now that I just sold all my canon gear for a sony A6000


----------



## nda (Jul 17, 2015)

Ha, ha, DXO loves Canon, ha, ha


----------



## glness (Jul 17, 2015)

When is Canon going to get out of the sensor business? This is getting embarrassing. They are a great camera company, but they are not a sensor company. Sony just announced a nearly $4 billion investment in new sensor technology. The gap between Sony sensors and Canon sensors will only continue to widen at the pace Canon is going.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2015)

glness said:


> The gap between Sony sensors and Canon sensors will only continue to widen at the pace Canon is going.



Does it matter? Sure, it seems to matter to a few people here on CR, but CR is not the real world.


----------



## blanddragon (Jul 17, 2015)

And the Sony PS4 network accounts and Sony Pictures dB got hacked so Sony does not have all their ducks in a row as a company. Just sayin


----------



## dak723 (Jul 17, 2015)

glness said:


> When is Canon going to get out of the sensor business? This is getting embarrassing. They are a great camera company, but they are not a sensor company. Sony just announced a nearly $4 billion investment in new sensor technology. The gap between Sony sensors and Canon sensors will only continue to widen at the pace Canon is going.



Yes, the sensor gap continues to widen. Having bought a Sony A7 and an A7 II to compare with my Canon 6D, I must admit that the IQ of the Canon's pics were better when it came to color, contrast and the general tonal curve. I realize that these evaluations are based solely on my opinion and can't be quantified on an internet website. Perhaps someday Sony will improve the overall IQ and not just the sensor. Then I might give them another look.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> glness said:
> 
> 
> > The gap between Sony sensors and Canon sensors will only continue to widen at the pace Canon is going.
> ...


It's making a big difference in sales to the amateur and professional landscape markets. I'm one of very few still shooting Canon, mostly because I like the lenses, Live View, and don't mind exposure blending when needed. I see many of Nikon cameras increase over the last 2-3 years. Landscape photography is a much larger market than people tend to realize. The landscape photographer market also tends to spend thousands on lenses as well, so Canon is missing out double time with them. 

I think part of why the landscape photographer market has goon mostly undetected is because there is no specific model of camera that is entirely catered to landscape shooting. Landscape shooters have to pick the best of choices that are also designed for many other uses. If a 40+ MP, low ISO DR king (ISO 25!), articulating touch screen, compact, full frame, weather resistant camera came out for Canon or Nikon mounts, it would help define the number of people purchasing their cameras for mostly landscape use. When someone buys a 7D2 or a 1Dx, it is very obvious which type of shooting they are wanting to do with such a camera.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 17, 2015)

blanddragon said:


> And the Sony PS4 network accounts and Sony Pictures dB got hacked so Sony does not have all their ducks in a row as a company. Just sayin



Canon is so hopelessly inept it could not even hack the right Sony companies to steal new sensor technology. (Sarcasm)


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 17, 2015)

blanddragon said:


> And the Sony PS4 network accounts and Sony Pictures dB got hacked so Sony does not have all their ducks in a row as a company. Just sayin



Anything can get hacked. Anything. Heck, even the pentagon got hacked and gigabytes of plans for a new fighter plane were stolen by Russia just a couple of years back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > glness said:
> ...



Really...a big difference in sales? You're just one of a very few? No doubt you have some published market research to back that up, would you mind sharing those data? I trust you're aware that anecdotes aren't data... :


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ah... this again. Neuro's favorite "broken record" argument....

FWIW, I bought a T6i. It's much better than the T5i IQ, particularly at high ISO. There is much less chroma noise and cleaner luminance noise... much like the upgrade the 7D2 showed over the 7D and the 5D3 showed over the 5D2. 

Personally, I don't care about DXO numbers... I care about the final product, and entire image train package from lens to sensor to tech to usability etc.. and while there are some exciting sensor innovations from the competition, canon is no slouch, and because the entire "package" from canon is superior in my opinion, I will stay with it for now. Show me a lens from a competitor that bests the 300mm f2.8is II, 24-70 f2.8is II and the 70-200 f2.8is II, and I may show some interest.

Plus, I've had great experiences with CPS... I get my gear back within 48-72 hours and red carpet treatment.

At some point, I hope canon does respond with sensor tech, and of course I would love to see improvements over the current offerings... but canon certainly does not need to be embarrassed as some of you suggest.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Jul 18, 2015)

cerealito said:


> Damn it! now that I just sold all my canon gear for a sony A6000




No...since Canon uses a Sony Sensor...it will get a better rating..Unless Canon Blind Tech Team mess that Sony Sensor up.


----------



## LovePhotography (Jul 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> glness said:
> 
> 
> > The gap between Sony sensors and Canon sensors will only continue to widen at the pace Canon is going.
> ...



Yes, it matters.
It matters for the same reason I no longer use my Canon D6 with EF 35-350, or before that my Konica FT-1 or Rollei, or before that, my Instamatic and Brownie cameras. Progress is good, and it is incremental.


----------

